# izvoare



## Oleg68

Please, translate it in Italian or in English
I can't translate "izvoare"

Se-ntalnesc pe vai izvoare
Izvoare se-ntalnesc an de an
Si dor cu dor


----------



## OldAvatar

izvoare = springs


----------



## Oleg68

Thank you very much!


----------



## OldAvatar

You are welcome! Anytime!


----------

